# Schubert



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

I love Schubert. What else is there to say? Listening to the 4th string quartet while I write this hope the Captain likes it; who the hell who am I kidding, I couldn't care less what he thinks.

Schubert forever.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

beetzart said:


> I love Schubert. What else is there to say? Listening to the 4th string quartet while I write this hope the Captain likes it; who the hell who am I kidding, I couldn't care less what he thinks.
> 
> Schubert forever.


Yes, Schubert forever. But what I'd like to know is why your avatar is so damned big on the activity stream and mine is barely visible?


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

beetzart said:


> I love Schubert. What else is there to say? Listening to the 4th string quartet while I write this hope the Captain likes it; who the hell who am I kidding, I couldn't care less what he thinks.
> 
> Schubert forever.


have you heard Nachthelle?


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

No, but I have now.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Red Terror said:


> Yes, Schubert forever. But what I'd like to know is why your avatar is so damned big on the activity stream and mine is barely visible?


Sorry, I don't know why it does that.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

beetzart said:


> Sorry, I don't know why it does that.


I feel like the guy in your avatar.


----------



## beetzart (Dec 30, 2009)

Red Terror said:


> I feel like the guy in your avatar.


It's Carl Nielsen as a youngster.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

beetzart said:


> It's Carl Nielsen as a youngster.











Quite an inextinguishable face!


----------

